# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van de Wetering (Leusden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van de Wetering

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Korte Geer, Leusden

Adres: Korte Geer 8, Leusden

Website: www.kortegeer.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van de Wetering*

----------

